# GNU/Linux (ada0) + FreeBSD 10.3 (ada1): How adding a further FreeBSD on ada1



## hwagemann (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello,

on my Desktop System I've two ssd with following partitions:
ada0 GPT
ada0p1 (MX-Linux)
ada0p2 (further Linux stuff)
...
ada0p128 (bios_grub partition)

With an entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom I can start my FreeBSD 10.3 on ada1 without any trouble.

ada1 GPT
ada1p1 (freebsd-boot)
ada1p2 (freebsd-ufs for /)
ada1p3 freebsd-ufs for /var)
ada1p4 freebsd-ufs for /usr)
I use a swapfile, not a swap partition.
I've prepaired partitions for my FreeBSD 10.3 with nice Howto of Warren Block (thanks for this):
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/ssd.html


```
gpart add -t freebsd-boot -s 512k -a4k -l ssdboot ada1
gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr –p /boot/gptboot -i1 ada1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l ssdrootfs -b 1m -s 5g ada1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l ssdvarfs -a 1m -s 5g ada1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l ssdusrfs -a 1m -s 45g ada1
```
How to add further partitions for another FreeBSD installation on same SSD?
For /, /var and /usr it is easy, instead of labelprefix ssd I'll use test:


```
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l testrootfs -b 1m -s 5g ada1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l testvarfs -a 1m -s 5g ada1
gpart add -t freebsd-ufs -l testusrfs -a 1m -s 45g ada1
```
But needs further FreeBSD also a seperate freebsd-boot partition? I want to start this second FreeBSD installation also with menu entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom of my Linux installation.
I know about multiboot thread in this forum by Warren Block but it seems it's not the right Howto for my special configuration.

Kind regards,
  Holger


----------



## ASX (Jun 13, 2016)

By using grub you can skip the freebsd-boot partition and use the loader directly

I do this for my (MBR) setup:

```
Device  Boot  Start  End  Sectors  Size Id Type
...
/dev/sdb4  *  515069982 976443362 461373381  220G a5 FreeBSD
```


```
insmod ufs2

menuentry "FreeBSD Loader" {
  set root="(hd1,4a)"
  kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```

you will need to adjust the set root= to match your GPT partition, i.e.

```
set root="(hd1,gpt6)"  #not tested, not sure about the syntax
```


----------



## hwagemann (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi ASX ,

thanks for your reply. So after creating and formatting three partitions for /, /var and /usr the FreeBSD installer will do its job, then I've to start my Linux installation and have to add an entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom.

Kind regards,
  Holger


----------

